# Rumor: Rick Dees might be leaving Kiss FM



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

On the KTLA morning news it was reported that Rick Dees might be leaving Kiss FM. Rick Dees will be making some sort of big announcement this morning on his show. I guess we will see if the rumor is true.

If true, could this have an affect on the XM subscriber base? Doubtful but only time will tell. I have to admit that half of my listening time spent on XM is during the Rick Dees show.

Variety also has the story:

http://www.variety.com/index.asp?layout=upsell_article&articleID=VR1117899445&categoryID=16&cs=1


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Dang, I used to listen to Rick Dees on KIIS AM 30 years ago when I lived in LA.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I used to listen to him when I was kid in the 70's on WHBQ 560 AM Memphis...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I enjoy listening to him on the radio on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes Ric Dees is leaving KIIS... Well the KIIS studios, as the KIIS studios are moving into another studio which also hosts 8 other Clear Channel stations.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Rick Dees announced that they will be moving to another building but apparently there was a second part to that annoucement. Roy Laughlin the general manager of KIIS got on the air and said this to Rick:

"That is not the entire annoucement. We are working hard with you and your representative to agree on the end of that annoucement. So that is what I approved today and I'm not trying to be a jerk about it or anything but that was part of your annoucement that you submitted to me and I approved that part of the announcement. I'm just confident that I'm going to alter the other side of that announcement to some degree."

What that means is that Rick was ready to take a walk but his manager basically told him to hold his horses before telling everyone due to ongoing negotiations.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps Rick was trying to put the pressure on them by trying to make an announcement to more than likely get what he wants.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I guess the rumors are true. Rick Dees has left KIIS. He made his farewell speech this morning.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Anyone ever try this site? Here's Rick Dees from KHJ in 1979.
http://www.reelradio.com/gifts/rdkhj79.html#rdkhj79


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its true. They are trying to replace Dees with Ryan Seacrest.

http://www.nbc4.tv/entertainment/2836798/detail.html


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

DJ Rob said:


> I used to listen to him when I was kid in the 70's on WHBQ 560 AM Memphis...


Me Too :sure: He was also at 680 WMPS in Memphis mid 1970s when he recorded disco duck.......Yes suhh mister deees


----------

